# Resorts in Scotland



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2010)

We have never been to Europe and thought we'd try Scotland for our first trip, but want a really nice accomodation. A lot of the reviews I have read on the resorts are very mixed and make me very cautious about staying at one of them- the ones on TUG seem to be a bit old, so I read mostly on Trip Advisor and RCI. We are going to rent and we really prefer not to drive when there and instead take a few tours. We do like scenery, but want some convenience. Any recommendations?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2010)

If you don't want to drive, then I'd suggest that you stay in Edinburgh.  Lots of tours originate there, and walking and public transportation are great in the city.  There is a ton to see in Edinburgh, too.

Many of the Scottish TS's are in rural areas, and they will be hard to get to and hard to tour from, without a car.

Besides TS's, consider other sources for rentals in Scotland, like www.vrbo.com.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2010)

I second Edinburgh if you don't want to drive.  But I would seriously think about renting a car.  Driving in Scotland is a piece of cake and it really expands your ability to see what you want.


----------



## mav (Nov 8, 2010)

I have stayed at Edinburgh Residence and it was fabulous! Incredible staff, units, and location! It was an RCI exchange.


----------



## Conan (Nov 8, 2010)

You'll miss a lot that's outside of Edinburgh unless you drive or hire a driver.  
One compromise possibility is Hilton Craigendarroch - - it's a luxurious timeshare a mile from the nice town of Ballater, and the castle at Balmoral and some other unique sights should be within taxi range.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 8, 2010)

*Fife*

We stayed at Kilconquhar, a very nice resort on the Fife peninsula.  We did have a rental car, but I do believe that transportation from Edinborough can be arranged thru the resort.  When we went into Edinborough, we drove to the Kircaldy and took the train from there.  

The resort sponsors numerous day trips.  Our friends went with them to Loch Ness & the Highlands, but DH and I drove a short distance to Monans and did a marvelous walk on the coastal path to Anstruther and back. St. Andrews is about a 20 min. drive.

You might consider spending a few days in several areas of Scotland that can be reached via public transportation instead of staying a week at a place where your non-driving options are limited.


----------



## mav (Nov 8, 2010)

I have also stayed at the  Hilton Craigendarroch and was lucky enough to get a 3 bedroom. Resort and units are lovely, and the grounds very nice. That wazs also an RCI exchange. There was also a resort we got thru SFX, Duchally Country Estate,  that was  nice and it was near Sterling. It was not as plush as the previous 2, but clean and convenient for sightseeing.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2010)

We traded into Kilconquhar as well and it is a great resort.  We had a large unit in the old manor house, which has a lot more charm that the modern cottages on the grounds.  It is a good base to see a lot, and perhaps that could be done by public transportation or resort day trips.  We had a rental car, however, and I would personally never do it any other way.




beejaybeeohio said:


> We stayed at Kilconquhar, a very nice resort on the Fife peninsula.  We did have a rental car, but I do believe that transportation from Edinborough can be arranged thru the resort.  When we went into Edinborough, we drove to the Kircaldy and took the train from there.
> 
> The resort sponsors numerous day trips.  Our friends went with them to Loch Ness & the Highlands, but DH and I drove a short distance to Monans and did a marvelous walk on the coastal path to Anstruther and back. St. Andrews is about a 20 min. drive.
> 
> You might consider spending a few days in several areas of Scotland that can be reached via public transportation instead of staying a week at a place where your non-driving options are limited.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I guess there is no getting around renting a car! A combination of touring and car rental will be the best bet and I will consider either Craigendarroch or Kilconquhar - Edinburgh Residence also is on the top of my list, but no private rentals for that are available yet - too early - probably will travel 2012 instead of 2011. I have a possibility of renting cottages from TUG members at the other 2 resorts for 2012. Now, I just have to consider the airfare! There will be 3 of us and I have just been checking 2011 rates and they are like $1000 per ticket with tax and fees! Yikes!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 9, 2010)

mpumilia said:


> Now, I just have to consider the airfare! There will be 3 of us and I have just been checking 2011 rates and they are like $1000 per ticket with tax and fees! Yikes!



If you go in 2012, you might consider getting an airline credit card with a sign-on bonus and then charging as much as you can on it (e.g.tuition, Xmas purchases, etc.)  By booking time, you probably will have enuf miles for 1 r/t ticket which is currently 52,500 on CO and 60k on AA for summer season.  DH and I are not business travelers but have managed to use ff miles for our 5 trips to Europe as well as 1 to Barbados plus half a dozen w/in the US including AK over the past 15 years.

Scotland is so beautiful- have you considering timing your visit with the Edinborough tattoo held in August?


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Nov 9, 2010)

My grandparents came from Aberdeen Scotland.  I have a second cousin in Innsburg.  Thought it would be nice to see Scotland one day.  Keep us posted as to what you decide and what you do.

Pam


----------



## scotlass (Nov 9, 2010)

*Melfort Village*

Now that you have decided to rent a car, I can recommend Melfort Village on the West Coast, about 20 minutes south of Oban.  We own there and you would not be disappointed.  Oban has the ferry port that takes you to the western islands so the location is great for traveling to Mull, Iona, Kerrera, and others.  Fort William is about 90 minutes away and Glencoe is on the way.  Beautiful scenery every where you turn.


----------

